# انتاج الطاقه



## الصدق (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

مطلوب ان اعمل على بحت بس لم اجد عليه معلومات كافيه وهو

كيفية (طريقة) انتاج الطاقه من النفايات الصلبه :87: 

اتمنى ان اجد من يفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع.

شكرا جدا:77:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

راجع الروابط التالية

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/الطاقة_من_النفايات

المصادر بالعربية قليلة

بالانجليزية انصحك بالمواقع التالية

http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/solar.renewables/page/mswaste/msw.html

والملف التالي

http://www.infra.kth.se/fms/pdf/LCAofenergyfromsolidwaste.pdf


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ملاحظة ملف الpdf بدايته بلغة اخرى لكن البحث باللغة الانجليزية تابع ...

بالتوفيق


----------



## الصدق (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا م.محمد
بارك الله فيك ,انا فعلا محتاجه الى مراجع بالانجليزى.


----------



## يقظان النعيمي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك جدا ياخي م . محمد الكردي 
نعم على كل مهندس ان لا ينقطع عن المراجع الانگليزيه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصدق (26 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنى من ان اتحصل على معلومات اكتر من حيت كيفية تصميم المصنع 
flow sheet وكيفية عمل design بخصوص هذا الموضوع

energy from solid waste


----------



## احمد قوجاق (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## الصدق (3 يناير 2008)

ارجوا ان اجد من يمدنى بمعلومات اكتر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 يناير 2008)

زميلتنا الجديدة - الصدق 
الحصول على الطاقة من النفايات الصلبة يكون بعد عملية حرقها بدرجات حرارة مرتفعة تصل إلى 2000 درجة مئوية على الأقل ثم الاستفادة من الحرارة المنبعثة ومن الغازات الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق وذلك بالتسخين بواسطة مبادلات حرارية أو بتدوير عنفات غازية أو بخارية .
المهم هي عبارة عن محارق ذات درجات حرارة عالية يتم بعدها تنقية غازات الاحتراق من الغازات السامة والشوائب قدر الإمكان ... 
وإليكِ هذه المواقع ، عسى أن تستفيدي من بعضها :
http://www.swdahsv.org/wtoe.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_management
http://www.p2pays.org/ref\02/01585.pdf
http://www.broward.org/solidwaste/wastetoenergy.htm
http://www.barlowprojects.com/
http://www.aiswmd.org/SWANAPolicyonRenewableEnergyfromMSW.pdf
ستجدين معظمها مواقع لمنظمات وهيئات حكومية 
وإذا رغبت في مواقع لشركات مصنعة للتجهيزات فيمكنني وضعها فيما بعد.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 يناير 2008)

زميلتنا الجديدة - الصدق 
الحصول على الطاقة من النفايات الصلبة يكون بعد عملية حرقها بدرجات حرارة مرتفعة تصل إلى 2000 درجة مئوية على الأقل ثم الاستفادة من الحرارة المنبعثة ومن الغازات الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق وذلك بالتسخين بواسطة مبادلات حرارية أو بتدوير عنفات غازية أو بخارية .
المهم هي عبارة عن محارق ذات درجات حرارة عالية يتم بعدها تنقية غازات الاحتراق من الغازات السامة والشوائب قدر الإمكان ... 
وإليكِ هذه المواقع ، عسى أن تستفيدي من بعضها :
http://www.swdahsv.org/wtoe.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_management
http://www.p2pays.org/refC02/01585.pdf
http://www.broward.org/solidwaste/wastetoenergy.htm
http://www.barlowprojects.com/
http://www.aiswmd.org/SWANAPolicyonRenewableEnergyfromMSW.pdf
ستجدين معظمها مواقع لمنظمات وهيئات حكومية 
وإذا رغبت في مواقع لشركات مصنعة للتجهيزات فيمكنني وضعها فيما بعد.


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 يناير 2008)

استاذ محمد جزاكم الله كل خير
الاخت الصدق شكرا على سؤالك


----------



## الصدق (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا استاذ عصام على المواقع المفيده
بس اتمنى ان اتحصل على كيفية عمل
material & energy balances
لان كلهم يعطوا فى النتائج من غير توضيح الخطوات ياريت اتحصل على مرجع يوضع كيفية حساب هذه الطاقة الناتجه

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 يناير 2008)

يمكن الرجوع إلى المشاركة التالية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75940.html
وهي مشاركة قيمة .

أرجو من الجميع قراءة وتصفح جميع المشاركات قبل طرح أسئلة أو استفسارات ، لأنني أجد أن الكثير من المواضيع المطلوبة من قبل الزملاء الجدد أو القدامى ، موجودة ومطروحة سابقاً.
وذلك للتخفيف من الأعباء على الجميع في البحث والمشاركة وبغية التركيز وعدم التشتت بين صفحات الملتقى.


----------



## الصدق (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
استاذ عصام شكرا على توضيحك وانا معك ان على القراء عمل بحت فى المنتدى قبل طرح الموضوع وانا عملت بحث ولو اجد احد يتكلم على نفس الموضوع والمشاركه التى تكرمت حضرتك وعرضتها كانت بتاريخ
16/12/2007
والمشاركة التى انا ضفتها كانت بتاريخ
11/11/2007
شكرا طبعا على مشاركتك
ولكن للاسف لم اجد ردود التى احتاجها على تلك المشاركه ايضا
لانى احتاج الى كيفية عمل
material & energy balances
على المصنع مع flow sheet
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 يناير 2008)

هذه المخططات والبيانات تختلف من شركة لأخرى حسب التصميم المتنوعة ،وحسب الطرق المتبعة لكل شركة .
يوجد محارق أفقية ومحارق عمودية ، مع تجهيزات خاصة لغسيل غازات الاحتراق وامتصاص المركبات السامة المتبقية مثل مركبات أكاسيد الآزوت .NOx


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 يناير 2008)

*صور بعض المحارق*

أرجو أن تجدي بعض الفائدة في المرفقات ...


----------



## الصدق (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا استاذ عصام


----------

